# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  tjedan humanizma :)

## mama courage

*Tjedan humanizma u HNK Ivana pl. Zajca*                                                     U sklopu Tjedna humanizma u HNK  Ivana pl. Zajca najavljujemo dva događanja:


 otvoreni razgovor  „Umjetnička zajednica i integracija izbjeglica“ koji će se održati u  četvrtak, 11. prosinca 2014. u 16 satite promocija knjige "*Humanizam za  djecu*" Nade Topić Peratović u petak, 12. prosinca 2014. u 17.30 sati,  oba u foyeru Kazališta.

link

nadam se da se vidimo sutra u Rijeci  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

Dan kasnije, održat će se promocija knjige "Humanizam za djecu" Nade Topić Peratović, autorice i predsjednice nevladine udruge Centar za građansku hrabrost. Osim autorice, pravnice i feminističke aktivistkinje, o knjizi će govoriti: Marijana Bijelić, docentica na Filozofskom fakultetu u Zagrebu i sekularna feministkinja; Branimir Pofuk, bivši teolog i ugledni kolumnist Večernjeg lista te dr. sc. Brigita Miloš, profesorica na Filozofskom fakultetu u Rijeci. Dijelove iz knjige čitat će Tanja Smoje, glumica HNK Ivana pl. Zajca, a moderirat će dr.sc. Nebojša Zelić, profesor na Filozofskom fakultetu u Rijeci. 


"Humanizam za djecu" prva je humanistička knjiga za djecu u Hrvatskoj. Njome se djecu na njima primjeren način upoznaje s humanističkom misli, potiče na sumnju, shodno tome na istraživanje i kritičko propitivanje postojećeg, ohrabrujući djecu da imaju povjerenje u vlastiti razum. Djecu se upoznaje s borbom i naslijeđem boraca za ljudska prava čime im se razvija osjećaj suosjećanja i solidarnosti za potrebe i prava drugih, posebice obespravljenih članova društva. Ona potiče suživot u različitosti – prihvaćanjem drugih iako drugačijih.

 Ova knjiga služi upravo osnaživanju svih nas “drugačijih” – zbog čega osim sekularnih i humanističkih vrijednosti sadrži i taj “drugačiji”, ali ništa manje vrijedan, pogled na svijet te feminističke i ljudskopravaške vrijednosti, pa čak i pomalo otvara osjetljivo područje kulture odgovornosti i suočavanja s nedavnom prošlošću.

 Knjiga sadrži i deset savjeta za bolji i pravedniji život koji se temelje na humanističkim vrijednostima. Savjeti se temelje na dosadašnjem ljudskom znanju, istraživanjima, ljudskim iskustvima. U tim savjetima djeca mogu naći odgovore na pitanja koja im se postavljaju kroz život. To nisu pravila, norme, zapovjedi, to nije nešto što se od djece traži da bespogovorno prihvaćaju, dapače, djecu se potiče da ih također kritički preispitaju.


 Knjiga je za sada prevedena na engleski, njemački i talijanski, a zbog velikog interesa prevodi ju se na arapski i ruski jezik.

----------

